# My FB Report



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I Had a chance to get out this morning on the pond. Unit 1 is filling but *DON'T *expect it to be full on Saturday morning. There is water up to the boat ramp, but still shallow and about 10' away from the boat tie off area the UMMA installed. The other units are full of water. There are plenty of ducks, I didn't see any geese. That doesn't mean they aren't there. I was pleasantly surprised at the lack of mosquitos there were today. I will attach a photo of Unit 1 boat launch area so you know I'm not full of Shiz when I tell you it is still low. Good luck wherever you take the kids Saturday.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Fowl, 

Your the best, thanks for the heads up and pics.... For the record I never have thought your full of shiz.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

tallbuck said:


> Fowl,
> 
> Your the best, thanks for the heads up and pics.... For the record I never have thought your full of shiz.


Thanks,

Also there is very little flow leaving unit 1 out to the airboat launch. You won't get a MM out there right now, if you do you are crazier then me.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Also there is very little flow leaving unit 1 out to the airboat launch. You won't get a MM out there right now, if you do you are crazier then me.


you know I will try! Ha ha. Kenny is going out tomorrow to scout the usual spot. I'll let you know what he says.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fish-n-fool said:


> you know I will try! Ha ha. Kenny is going out tomorrow to scout the usual spot. I'll let you know what he says.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures.


Cool!eace:
Good luck with your new rig this year.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

How was turpin looking? Did it have a lot of water?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

huntingbuddy said:


> How was turpin looking? Did it have a lot of water?


All units have lots of water with the exception of unit 1.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Also there is very little flow leaving unit 1 out to the airboat launch. You won't get a MM out there right now, if you do you are crazier then me.


I ran the FB airboat flow yesterday...trust me there's a few airboats in the state that won't make it out there, it's super skinny. That being said there's an INCREDIBLE carp shoot down that channel. Almost like shooting fish in a barrel!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Cool!eace:
> Good luck with your new rig this year.


Thanks! it should work great but one thing for sure it is going to be a heck of a lot easier to navigate the tight channels.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Turpin looks good. Went out yesterday and tooled around to check blind set up and motor set up. There are lots of birds working in circles, a lot were tucked in deep in the reeds as well. We saw a couple dozen geese way out by the seventh bridge. Water gets pretty shallow about 100- 200 yards out from any of the bridges. It will be a good hunting year!!! We just need lots of weather to bring in birds and get units everywhere filled up!


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

7th bridge? Did they add one?

Brett


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

brettb said:


> 7th bridge? Did they add one?
> 
> Brett


If you count the sewer canal bridge I guess there is 7.:mrgreen:
Only 6 yesterday when I checked.


----------



## K Lark (Sep 13, 2013)

did you saw any coot on unit one sence it was dry a while ago;


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

K Lark said:


> did you saw any coot on unit one sence it was dry a while ago;


Lots of coots out Klark.......You taking any kids and Pitt hunting today?


----------



## K Lark (Sep 13, 2013)

we might take my nephiew to fish spring; not as many people there; good luck to all the younglings out there and be safe;


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

K Lark said:


> we might take my nephiew to fish spring; not as many people there; good luck to all the younglings out there and be safe;


Good luck man! Maybe I will see you and pitt out in the marsh this year. 
How many coot bands do you have now?


----------



## K Lark (Sep 13, 2013)

i ain,t got eny bands and i dont buy them ebay either;


----------

